# 67 deluxe seat question



## sfhschwinn (Jul 4, 2015)

I picked up a 67' 3 speed deluxe in campus green. According to the 67' Schwinn catalog the bike is supposed to have a tufted silver glow saddle. However this one has a standard golden seat. I purchased the bike from the estate of the original owner and the only thing on the bike that appears to have been changed was the front brake housing and the two ferrells on the brake lines. 

Questions is- did all deluxe bikes have the tufted silver glow seat or are there deluxes that came with the standard seats as well. 

I will make a thread showing the before and after of this bike later today


----------



## how (Jul 4, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> I picked up a 67' 3 speed deluxe in campus green. According to the 67' Schwinn catalog the bike is supposed to have a tufted silver glow saddle. However this one has a standard golden seat. I purchased the bike from the estate of the original owner and the only thing on the bike that appears to have been changed was the front brake housing and the two ferrells on the brake lines.
> 
> Questions is- did all deluxe bikes have the tufted silver glow seat or are there deluxes that came with the standard seats as well.
> 
> I will make a thread showing the before and after of this bike later today




My guess is some had the tufted and some had the standard seats. I think this thing about the catalogue tells all, is wrong. If Schwinn ran out of a part, they went to the next closest thing that they had or could get.


----------

